# Offrir une App + carte itunes



## neo3k (9 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour, 

Comme beaucoup, j'ai acheté une carte itunes chez carrefour 

Mais voila, j'ai voulu offrir une grosse application à un ami via itunes, mais il semblerait que cet achat n'a pas fait évolué le montant de mon compte "itunes".

Est il possible que cette achat a été fait sur ma CB malgré la présence d'argent sur mon compte itunes ? Si oui, pourquoi cette politique ?

merci beaucoup !


----------

